# Broken Entluftung radiator vent screw - Please help!



## Gatsby1925 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi, all. Well I've had my '93 525i for a couple weeks now. I recently noticed a very slight leak at the vent screw and looked closer today, intending to fix the issue... well upon doing so I found the vent screw was actually cracked and it had just been sort of stuck in there. I found a new vent screw, but my problem is I need to remove the broken off part still in the radiator screw slot. Can you guys please recommend how I should do this? I don't want to mess up the threading or get any junk in the radiator, so I'm being careful about this issue. Thanks much.

Here is the broken screw and the place it broke off from...


----------



## GSA1 (Nov 22, 2008)

look at the broken part, noting where you could drill through without hitting the sides. then drill two thin holes side by side about an 1/8 th of an inch apart. leave the drill bits buried in the holes. now take a pair of pliers and grab both bits at a right (90 degree) angle and turn counterclockwise. it should unscrew and come out. you are trying to use the drill bits as anchors to create a "handle" you can turn. gl.


----------



## Gatsby1925 (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks, GSA. I appreciate your input, though I did not get a chance to try your method. What I did sucessfully try (before reading your post) after my 2nd day of Googling this issue is this, which I'm posting for future problem solving seekers. Works _great_, though it may take several attempts at forging in the new slot, if the screwdriver is not extremely hot...

1. Flat blade screwdriver
2. Heat the tip via gas stove, propane torch, etc. Get it real hot.
3. Insert blade tip into the center of the bleed screw still stuck in the reservoir. You want to make a new "slot" in the top of the bleed screw - make sure the slot is relatively deep.
4. 5-7 seconds with a VERY hot screwdriver is all you need to form a new slot, then pull it out.
5. Wait about a minute or so for it to cool (both the bleed screw and the screwdriver), then insert screwdriver and unscrew the bleed screw.

This worked brilliantly.


----------



## kstadden (Aug 24, 2011)

*Yes! It did work brilliantly.*

Thanks, Gatsby1925. Just encountered the same problem and the hot-screwdriver trick worked so well I could hardly believe it. Now I have to find me a new entluftung screw!


----------

